# MK26 Black Edition



## Farbfieber (25. Februar 2013)

Moin Moin,

für alle die schon ein großer Fan waren vom Prolimatech Genesis Black Edition ist jetzt was neues raus gekommen. Der Prolimatech MK26 in der Black Edition.
Was für ein geiles Teil. 

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Prolimatech » Prolimatech Black Series MK-26 Multi-VGA-Kühler


----------



## Almdudler2604 (25. Februar 2013)

Kühler sieht verdammt gut aus.
Bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Kühler für meine 7950.
Ist halt die Frage, wieviel Grad man durch das Adapterstück verliert, hat jmd. dazu einen Test?

- schön ist ja schon mal, dass man so gut wie alle Karten damit gekühlt bekommt. Währenddessen ja mit dem Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970/7950 man für ne neue Graka einen neuen Kühler bräuchte.


----------



## Farbfieber (25. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte mir den eventuell auf meine gtx670 basteln. nur muss ich schaun ob das auch mit der backplate funktioniert.


----------



## Jackey555 (25. Februar 2013)

Jap sieht nett aus. Ich finde den jedoch immer noch zu groß. Klingt komisch, da ich einen Peter verbaut habe, ist aber so.


----------



## Chrissbg (25. Februar 2013)

Ah der würde perfekt in mein Konzept passen, nur leider hab ich schon den Peter drauf...


----------



## Almdudler2604 (25. Februar 2013)

Wie viele slots brauchen die kühler eig mit Lüftern? (Arctic ist ja der dünnste und Peter dachte ich braucht die meisten slots)
Von der Länge ist es mir egal Festplatten Käfig kommt wahrscheinlich eh raus


----------



## Henninges (25. Februar 2013)

ausgerechnet jetzt, wo ich den "normalen" auf die 680 gebastelt habe...

@Almdudler2604 : 3 slots...


----------



## Farbfieber (25. Februar 2013)

Jackey555 schrieb:


> Jap sieht nett aus. Ich finde den jedoch immer noch zu groß. Klingt komisch, da ich einen Peter verbaut habe, ist aber so.



da muss ich dir zustimmen, er ist echt zu gross. Aber find mal nen guten Kühler der auf die GTX670 im Referenzdesign der 680 passt, wegen dem Stromturm hab ich da nicht viel Möglichkeiten.
Naja ausser der TwinTurbo von Arctic Cooling, aber da sind mir zuviel Sticker drauf.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (25. Februar 2013)

Schon nice, hammer wenn man nen schwarzen ´Genesis oder nen Megahalem verbaut hat, aber um ihn gleich zwei mal zu kaufen dann doch zu teuer =/


----------



## Farbfieber (25. Februar 2013)

Henninges schrieb:


> ausgerechnet jetzt, wo ich den "normalen" auf die 680 gebastelt habe...
> 
> @Almdudler2604 : 3 slots...


 
Der MK-26 verbraucht mit Lüfter 3-Slots? oder nur allein der Kühlkörper?
Zudem haste nen Foto wie das ausschaut?


----------



## Horilein (25. Februar 2013)

Schmuckstück nur:
A: Viel zu groß, passt in kaum ein normales Case.Oder eben in meins nicht^^.
B: Einkaufszettel wird recht Lang, da ich es keinem PCB zumuten würde da noch 2x140mm Propeler drauf zu tun.
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Adapter » Prolimatech FMK-01 Lüfter-Befestigungssystem

Mit 2 vernünftigen Lüftern und Versand sind 110-120,-€ Weg!


----------



## Farbfieber (25. Februar 2013)

Deine Rechnung geht irgendwie nicht auf. Ich hab mal eben geschaut man würde auf 90€ kommen mit dem ganzen Zubehör was man brauch.

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Prolimatech » Prolimatech Black Series MK-26 Multi-VGA-Kühler

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Prolimatech » Prolimatech MK-26 Mounting-Kit GeForce GTX 680/670 mit "Stromturm"

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B.Silence PWM Fan UCTB12P - 120mm 2x


----------



## Henninges (25. Februar 2013)

@farbfieber : kannst hier was erkennen ?


----------



## elohim (25. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub den muss ich mir holen....


----------



## Farbfieber (25. Februar 2013)

ich bin auch am überlegen, vom design und so sagt er mir voll zu, hab bloss das problem das ich dann auf meine soundkarte verzichten müsste


----------



## Horilein (25. Februar 2013)

Farbfieber schrieb:


> Deine Rechnung geht irgendwie nicht auf. Ich hab mal eben geschaut man würde auf 90€ kommen mit dem ganzen Zubehör was man brauch.
> 
> Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Prolimatech » Prolimatech Black Series MK-26 Multi-VGA-Kühler
> 
> ...



Dann hängen aber die Lüfter anner Graka, ohne Slotkit.Mit find ich schöner.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (27. Februar 2013)

Immer nur schwarz schwarz schwarz... und btw der Genesis hat schon geklappert, wenn ich das hier sehe graust es mir jetzt schon.


----------



## meratheus (27. Februar 2013)

Jackey555 schrieb:
			
		

> Jap sieht nett aus. Ich finde den jedoch immer noch zu groß. Klingt komisch, da ich einen Peter verbaut habe, ist aber so.



Jo, bin der selben Meinung. Hinzu kommt dass der Peter bei der Verlustleistung noch ca. 31% mehr bewältigt.


----------



## Farbfieber (27. Februar 2013)

Wo klappert der Genesis denn? Naja oke die oberste lamele bei genesis klappert, abhilfe dagegen sind anti.vibrationsstifte =D


----------



## Braineater (27. Februar 2013)

Mein schwarzer MK26 ist auf dem Weg und dazu zwei 140er Ultra Sleek Vortex 

Wird gut aussehen zu meinem schwarzen Genesis ^^


----------



## Braineater (1. März 2013)

Die Lieferubng ist doch etwas umfangreicher ausgefallen als angenommen...Danke Caseking ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farbfieber (1. März 2013)

Einbauen und dann Fotos bitte =D


----------



## Braineater (1. März 2013)

Wird noch ein paar Tage dauern  Aber Bilder folgen auf jedenfall


----------



## Horilein (8. März 2013)

Ich hab nachgemessen. Passt wohl haarscharf in ein Define R3.Hab mir auch einen gegönnt. So ein Schmuckstück.
Dazu 2x140mm BeQuiet Shadow Wings PWM, mit Chance morgen da.
Wenn alles Prima passt gibbet noch nen CPU Kühler in Schwarz. Das Auge Spielt mit.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (8. März 2013)

Hab das gleiche Gehäuse, bin ja mal gespannt wie du das Monstrum dann rein verfrachtest.
Würde mich über Fotos freuen.
Ich werde wohl lieber den Accelero für meine 7950 nehmen.
Fand das von den belegten Slots auch nicht optimal, wäre dann nur noch ein Slot zum Netzteil fürs Luftansaugen übrig.
Bin auch gespannt wie die Temps werden bei dir, du wirst ja einen spacer benutzen für deine 7950.

also zeig aufjedenfall her dein Prachtstück, bin gespannt


----------



## Farbfieber (8. März 2013)

oh jaa fotos wären nice, bei mir dauerts noch ein bisschen, wird wohl erst zum sommer was werden.


----------



## Horilein (8. März 2013)

Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche Gehäuse, bin ja mal gespannt wie du das Monstrum dann rein verfrachtest.
> Würde mich über Fotos freuen.
> Ich werde wohl lieber den Accelero für meine 7950 nehmen.
> Fand das von den belegten Slots auch nicht optimal, wäre dann nur noch ein Slot zum Netzteil fürs Luftansaugen übrig.
> ...



Den Spacer hab ich erstmal weggelassen in der Hoffnung das es so geht.
Weil die Asuskarte ja schon ne 3-slot ist.
Wenn alles klappt gibbet morgen um die Zeit ein paar Bilder.
Eigendlich hätte ich ihn nicht wirklich gebraucht aber das Ding is einfach hammer schick.
Das waren mir die 100,-€ jetzt irgendwie wert...oO.
Und vll. sind ja noch ein paar Grad drin


----------



## Horilein (9. März 2013)

Coole Sache der MK-26. Hätt ich nicht gedacht.
Haptik und Verarbeitung sucht auch seinesgleichen.
Vonner Optik mal ganz zu schweigen, was mein Hauptgrund war das Ding zu kaufen.
Caseking war wieder fix und irgendwer im Versand hat 2x Gummibärchen reingepackt, 2 Kids-> 2x Gummibärchen, der Stress schon mal weg^^.

Inhalt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An die Arbeit^^:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- Schmuckstück, Anleitung is Ok aber die Prolimatech Website
ist da doch besser Bebildert.

Erster "Probelauf" um mich zu vergewissern, ohne Lüfter. 5 min Kombuster@Stock sind mit offenem Seitenteil 83°. Dann kleben die Bausteine auch Bombenfest!
Und reinpassen tut er auch ins Define R3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endmontage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temps folgen in kürze.Aber ich trau dem Ding ne menge zu!


----------



## Axonia (9. März 2013)

Sieht super aus 
Welche Temperaturen erreichst du MIT den 2 Be Quiet Lüftern ?


----------



## Horilein (9. März 2013)

Das sind die Temps@Stock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da mit schon deutlichem OC und angehobener Vcore:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brauch nicht zu erwähnen das hier NIX zu hören ist^^.


----------



## Axonia (9. März 2013)

Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht 
Hatte damals ja auf meiner GTX 570 den Peter, damals sind mir aber die Spannungswandler abgeraucht.
Hoffe, dass dir das nicht passiert 
Hat sich die Investition wohl gelohnt. hehe


----------



## Horilein (9. März 2013)

Hat sie wohl. Asus speziefiziert die Spawas bis 115°. Da hab ich wohl noch Luft.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (9. März 2013)

sieht echt gut aus, danke für die bilder 
ein lüfter ins seitenteil zum rausblasen der warmen luft passt dann aber nicht mehr hin, oder?
Hm ist jetzt die frage, ob accelero oder mk26
Der peter braucht ja mehr platz, als die anderen beiden.
Den Spacer hast jetzt reingesetzt, oder? Das schöne ist ja, dass der mk26 auf alle Grakas passt (Langlebigkeit)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. März 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Coole Sache der MK-26. Hätt ich nicht gedacht.
> Haptik und Verarbeitung sucht auch seinesgleichen.
> Vonner Optik mal ganz zu schweigen, was mein Hauptgrund war das Ding zu kaufen.
> Caseking war wieder fix und irgendwer im Versand hat 2x Gummibärchen reingepackt, 2 Kids-> 2x Gummibärchen, der Stress schon mal weg^^.
> ...




das sieht doch richtig gut aus  aber da muss der macho noch weg und ein BQ DarK Rock rein in black


----------



## Horilein (9. März 2013)

der lüfter im seitenteil ist weg aber auch über^^, eiskalt und hammerleise. das dämmelement würdest du wieder reinbauen können, hab ich aber weggelassen,
zudem kann der 140mm fan auch von draußen auf den seitendeckel? müsst ich glatt mal versuchen^^
der spacer ist drin,geht ja nicht anders. ich kann nur mutmaßen aber viel leiser gehts wohl nicht...mk-26 im einklang mit bequiet

@Mr.EVGA wenn dann DER!!!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. März 2013)

jo sehr gute gpu temp nur die spawas sind mit dem DC II viel kühler oder irre ich mich da? wie sieht es aus mit bisl mehr takt und und spannung so 1,25v ..ich meine wie sind die temps dann bei den spawas? klar so mit 1,17v und 1100 ist noch alles im grünen bereich  hörste gar nichts von deiner karte ?

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 CPU-Kühler

oder der hier ...beide gut


----------



## Horilein (9. März 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> jo sehr gute gpu temp nur die spawas sind mit dem DC II viel kühler oder irre ich mich da? wie sieht es aus mit bisl mehr takt und und spannung so 1,25v ..ich meine wie sind die temps dann bei den spawas? klar so mit 1,17v und 1100 ist noch alles im grünen bereich  hörste gar nichts von deiner karte ?



mehr vcore und mehr megaherzen sind doch erstmal blödsinn^^zum benchen vll.
aber ich lass mal bissi laufen
die karte ist unhörbar! guck mal auf die drehzahl im gpu-z da lachste dich tot^^.
und nein einen insgesammt leiseren rechner hatte ich noch nicht!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. März 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> mehr vcore und mehr megaherzen sind doch erstmal blödsinn^^zum benchen vll.
> aber ich lass mal bissi laufen
> die karte ist unhörbar! guck mal auf die drehzahl im gpu-z da lachste dich tot^^.
> und nein einen insgesammt leiseren rechner hatte ich noch nicht!


 
das stimmt für 24/7 alles roger.  ich meinte nur mit dem DCII  waren die spawas cooler oder?


----------



## Horilein (9. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas höher als beim DCII sind sie,tippe im mittel auf 7°, aber Asus sagt ab 115° wird gefährlich. Meine 7870 hatte immer um die 90°, auch @Stock. Guckst Du Hier!!!
Dafür ist die GPU sehr viel Kühler. Ich kann ggf. auch noch nen Lüfi auf die Spawas pusten lassen, aber mir machen die Temps jetzt kein stress
Aber 1200/1550 sind wohl schon fast zum Benchen^^.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asus/256412-spannungswandler-hd-7870-temperaturen.html


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. März 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  echt top temps  vrm 1 müsste auch wie vrm 2 die 70 grad marke halten


----------



## Braineater (1. Mai 2013)

Die eLoops passen mit den eckigen Halteklammern des Ultra Sleek Vortex problemlos auf dem MK-26  Auf 7V ist die Karte damit fast lautlos und wird nicht wärmer als 58 Grad unter extremer vollast. Mit Grundplatte und Backplate für mich die perfekte GTX 680.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

